# So.....who wants a "Anderson Silva sig"?!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Since there are more than a few Silva fans around here...how about those interested writing a post - 5 rows long - explaining why they like Anderson Silva.

The one that makes the best argument, gets the sig.

I will create a jury to decide to gets the sig.

I will announce the members after at least 3 people express interest in the sig and express their love for "the Spider".


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would almost rock that limba good job as always


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful sig dude! Only issues I see are 1)I think the text is a bit too far away and in your face, it draws the eye away from Silva. 2) smokey mist effect has two diagonal lines that run the length of the sig on either side that are a bit distracting, it stops the flow.

Those are only 2 small gripes I have (and tbh I always critique a sig when I see it, as I prefer to have mine critiqued) and personally I love it.

If that were a Penn sig, I'd rock it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Beautiful sig dude! Only issues I see are 1)I think the text is a bit too far away and in your face, it draws the eye away from Silva. 2) smokey mist effect has two diagonal lines that run the length of the sig on either side that are a bit distracting, it stops the flow.
> 
> Those are only 2 small gripes I have (and tbh I always critique a sig when I see it, as I prefer to have mine critiqued) and personally I love it.
> 
> If that were a Penn sig, I'd rock it.



I always enjoy some nice critics, especially coming from someone who knows his Photoshop, like you do. 

1. the text - i did feel like it was a bit too bright and i thinkg i will tone it down a bit. As far as position goes, i will play with it a bit to see how it looks like

2. the diagonal lines...aaah yes.
Actually that's what i was looking for in the first place: to create something like a "spotlight effect". A light-bean, that comes from the top and spotlights Silva.
And since i never done it before i looked for tips and pointers on the web and i found a pretty simple one. Although i worked a lot on it to tone it down and not make it that visible.

But now that you pointed out, it does look a bit too distracting. 

Will try to make it less visible and see how it looks.

EDIT: _did another one and i have to say...it looks smoother without the diagonal lines being visible...and made the text a bit "less important" and put it closer to Silva. Thanks for the suggestions Kry. Always welcome!
_


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i saved it to my computer anyways in case one day i want it


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

limba said:


>


Now it looks like Silva is transpiring and the sweat is evaporating from his body


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like it - can I have it?

Need anymore reasons?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I like it - can I have it?
> 
> Need anymore reasons?


I'm sure limba would be more than happy to give it to you. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hehehe, He likes it when Limba gives it to him..heheheheh


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good stuff.

I'm with Kry on the text, it's just a bit too far from Anderson, draws away from the focal point.

Great sig overall, though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally I disagree that the text is to big, I like the text, only thing I would change is I would move everything to the left and have the text in front of Silva and down instead of behind.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think anybody is rocking this yet, may i please have it?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you can have it I have it stored on my computer but I like my current sig


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

it says the file size is too big, how do i get it from 52kb to 19?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> it says the file size is too big, how do i get it from 52kb to 19?


ask a mod to implant it for you


----------

